# Curriculum



## Tebe (15 Ottobre 2012)

Che dite...lo mando il cv falsificato?
Ho mentito solo su un esperienza, togliendo quella reale di più alto profilo, e inserendo quella falsa. Ma di sana pianta proprio.
Quattro anni della mia vita completamente inventati.
Non ho barato sulle competenze, quello che ho scritto lo so davvero anche se non l'ho mai svolto come lavoro, e comunque loro cercano  un responsabile di quel settore che abbia doti comunicative, sia solare, abitiato alla gestione del personale e tutto il repertorio.
E questo ce l'ho, certo in altri ambiti ma...quindi non è tutto falso. Non mi vendo alla cieca


Cazzo.
Sono certa di potere reggere il "gioco" senza problemi ma...

Minchia non ho mai mentito sul cv.
Mi pare brutto.



Cazzo2 la vendetta


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2012)

più che brutto, stellina... non è un filino illecito?


----------



## erab (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa;bt6103 ha detto:
			
		

> più che brutto, stellina... non è un filino illecito?


Illecito! che parolone..... diciamo che è una interpretazione soggettiva della propria
esperienza di vita rivista attraverso la lente di una introspezione che fonde necessità
reali e creazioni del subconscio.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sul serio.

Nel mio lavoro, si firma la dichiarazione che il proprio cv corrisponda al vero. 
Non so che tipo di conseguenze possa portare a Tebe dichiarare il falso, se fosse scoperta.


----------



## erab (15 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa;bt6105 ha detto:
			
		

> Sul serio.
> 
> Nel mio lavoro, si firma la dichiarazione che il proprio cv corrisponda al vero.
> Non so che tipo di conseguenze possa portare a Tebe dichiarare il falso, se fosse scoperta.


Legalmente nessuno, il datore di lavoro potrebbe però affermare che avendo 
lei mentito il rapporto di fiducia è decaduto e invocare il licenziamento per giusta
causa.
Tutto dipende da contratto e tipo di attività ma in molti settori il cv ha poco valore
( nell' informatica ad esempio li leggi sapendo già che sono pieni di bufale )


----------



## Flavia (15 Ottobre 2012)

la verità ripaga
non sempre, ma a volte si
manda il tuo cv originale
non te ne pentirai


----------



## lothar57 (15 Ottobre 2012)

a


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Ottobre 2012)

tenderei a dire la verità

ma puoi scrivere qualunque cosa se in calce scrivi: sono brava a inventare ogni genere di scuse :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Ottobre 2012)

erab;bt6106 ha detto:
			
		

> Legalmente nessuno, il datore di lavoro potrebbe però affermare che avendo
> lei mentito il rapporto di fiducia è decaduto e invocare il licenziamento per giusta
> causa.
> Tutto dipende da contratto e tipo di attività ma in molti settori il cv ha poco valore
> ( *nell' informatica ad esempio li leggi sapendo già che sono pieni di bufale* )


io assumo in base alle invenzioni più fantasiose ... finora non ci è arrivato nessuno alle mie :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (16 Ottobre 2012)

...allora vi faccio un esempio per spiegarvi.
Come ormai si è capito sono un commerciale, ho tre aziende nel mio cv che chiunque conosce con posizioni di responsabile e gruppi di lavoro sotto e con responsabilità anche penale solo mia, con trasferimenti in tutta Italia e oltre e unica interlocutrice delle grandi aziende.
Tipo. SStipulavo io accordi quadro con per esempio Luxottica, o AGIP o via così.
Ora...queste tre aziende sono tutte in settori diversi quindi ho accumulato direi un esperienza difficile da trovare, sempre grazie alla mia estrema flessibilità e curiosità.
Mettiamo caso che io voglia andare a labvorare in una serra, dove richiedono questa posizione.
Si ricerca persona dinamica, solare, con esperienza a lavorare in team come responsabile, che abbia mentalità problem solving e sia flessibike agli orari di lavoro su turni e il week, che sia in grado di gestire oltre le persone anche il contatto con il pubblico eccetera eccetera.

Ecco..leggono il mio cv da super commerciale figo , in giro per il mondo e via così...
Mi scartano.
Quindi.
Le tre aziende sono rimaste pari pari, così il resto del cv, ma......ho falsificato un esperienza di più di 10 anni fa dicendo tipo che ho lavorato in una serra, a contatto con il pubblico e a svasare piante, che sono diventata un esperta di cacatacee e orchideeD) e che mi occupavo dei collezionisti e via così.

Tecnicamente le competenze verdi sono assolutamente vere, anzi sono praticamente sempre io che insegno ai tipi dei garden nomi piante e quant'altro quindi...anche se non ho mai lavorato in una serra ho le competenze per farlo perchè alla fine loro battono sull avere si un responsabile ma soprattutto uno che abbia esperienza nella gestione del personale e del pubblico.

Cioè..non è che falsifico cose importanti
Io lo mando


----------



## kikko64 (16 Ottobre 2012)

erab;bt6106 ha detto:
			
		

> Legalmente nessuno, il datore di lavoro potrebbe però affermare che avendo
> lei mentito il rapporto di fiducia è decaduto e invocare il licenziamento per giusta
> causa.
> Tutto dipende da contratto e tipo di attività ma in molti settori il cv ha poco valore
> ( *nell' informatica ad esempio li leggi sapendo già che sono pieni di bufale *)


Vero ma ... se l'intervistatore sa il fatto suo sono anche quelli più facili da verificare !! ... 

A me è capitato una volta di barare sulla data di nascita (mi sono tolto 10 anni) solo per smascherare  ad una "gentile" e soprattutto "sveglia" signora che affermava di scegliere i candidati da intervistare solo in base al loro curriculum e non in base all'età : quando le inviai il CV con la data di nascita vera mi telefonò dicendomi che le mie qualifiche non erano "compatibili" con il ruolo ricercato e quindi non era nemmeno il caso di incontrarsi. 
Qualche giorno dopo inviai lo stesso identico CV con la sola data di nascita modificata ... la stessa signora mi chiamò una settimana dopo per invitarmi ad un colloquio conoscitivo ...   

per la cronaca ... sono un informatico.


----------



## TaraEffe (16 Ottobre 2012)

Non capisco dove sia il problema: manda tutto!! 
Tutti "aggiustiamo" il curriculum! 

TaraEffe


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Ottobre 2012)

kikko64;bt6115 ha detto:
			
		

> Vero ma ... se l'intervistatore sa il fatto suo sono anche quelli più facili da verificare !! ...
> 
> A me è capitato una volta di barare sulla data di nascita (mi sono tolto 10 anni) solo per smascherare  ad una "gentile" e soprattutto "sveglia" signora che affermava di scegliere i candidati da intervistare solo in base al loro curriculum e non in base all'età : quando le inviai il CV con la data di nascita vera mi telefonò dicendomi che le mie qualifiche non erano "compatibili" con il ruolo ricercato e quindi non era nemmeno il caso di incontrarsi.
> Qualche giorno dopo inviai lo stesso identico CV con la sola data di nascita modificata ... la stessa signora mi chiamò una settimana dopo per invitarmi ad un colloquio conoscitivo ...
> ...


se ti firmi kikko64 è difficile che mi racconti che hai 38 anni


----------



## kikko64 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt6184 ha detto:
			
		

> se ti firmi kikko64 è difficile che mi racconti che hai 38 anni


Di solito non firmo i CV con il mio nicknane ...


----------

